# Herters Millennium Mallard Decoys



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have one of these but it is the bank version. My 2 year old has dropped it, kicked it, bit it, you name it she has done it to it and it still looks brand new. Has anyone ever used the actual hunting version of these? Just wondering if they hold up as well?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Chopper,
these are awesome dekes, I have a few doz and they do look real! There are only two drawbacks I have found with them...One is they are heavy and two, you can't let them rub together or against things like a duck boat because the picture can wear off and cannot be fixed. I have since gone with a 12 slot decoy bag that has individual slots for each decoy similar to ones that you would use for handcarved dekes.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a couple motion version of the milleniums and I thought they were pretty decent. Their one flaw is that if that you can rub the finish off exposing the white underneath. Other than that they worked pretty well...right up until bigblackfoot forgot to tie the decoy bag down in the back of his truck and they flew out on the interstate with about $200 worth of other decoys. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Bigblackfoot is a moron like that.....rookie. :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I will probably get a few and get some of those special slotted decoy bags. Also how are the heads for staying on? Then bank one's head comes off really easy.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Herter's heads stay on really well...there's an eye screw that goes into the head from the bottom and you can tighten the head as tight as you want. You'll never have a problem with them coming off. I doubt the bank has the screw because then it wouldn't sit flat. The eyelet is where you tie your line and weight.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep the bank does not have it but I see it does have the slot for it! I think I will have to get atleast doz or so!


----------



## skeller001 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have 2 dozen of these decoys and love them so far. They look real and move in the slightest wind. I didn't notice mine wearing too much but I will take a closer look tonight. I think they are great but I am sure there are those out there that would disagree.


----------

